# Guitarists to appreciate and why...



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Inspired by a previous thread, I decided to start this one. I'm sure it's been done ad nauseam but wtf. There's gotta be some new perspectives out there. 

Who do you like and *why* (Not just a list of names please).

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh man..so many I look up to.
Mark Knopfler for one, he just makes it seem so effortless.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are lot. Let me just pick one out of the air,... ...Jeff Beck.

Anytime in his life, he could have hooked up with a bunch of guys to form a super group, but he didn't. He developed his own unique sound, and kept changing, experimenting and evolving. You look at Truth, and then a few years along, Blow by Blow, then a few more later Guitar Shop. Jeff Beck still does what Jeff Beck wants to do. Half way through his career, he discards the pick and starts playing with his fingers. Whether he was playing an Esquire, an Oxblood Les Paul or a Strat (they all sounded different), you always knew it was Jeff Beck - that JB Sound.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hubert sumlin - the guitarist for howlin' wolf. his playing is so vocal, and atmospheric.

gurf morlix - his playing on lucinda williams' "car wheels on a gravel road" is nothing short of incredible. gets better every time i listen. 

colin linden - canada's slide guru. really great player who often goes unnoticed.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

*Rory Gallagher* - fluid and soulful. His skiffle background shows through even when he's playing acoustic slide blues. My favourite slide player - I've tried on and off for decades to get that feel and I can't get anywhere near it.
Here's his last TV session - he was pretty sick here I think: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFdR388vxQ
Music was in his blood.
Here he is at the Isle of Wight just before Taste disbanded: http://youtube.com/watch?v=7CZNuTeq9hs
*Freddie King* - pure and sweet, and I like the way he blended the blues r&b and 70s funk...that and the size of his collars 
*John Lee Hooker* for the beat.
*Paul Kossoff* for the vibrato and those bends http://youtube.com/watch?v=EqGOVWeD_Mc


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Eddie Van Halen...yeah I know its not very original however theres no denying hes a special player with a touch of magic to his playing not to mention Van Halens tunes are definately party tunes and his playing actually inspired me to pick up the guitar however I never tried to copy his style...Ive learned most of his tunes and and his solos however his style is pretty tough to copy and the whole tapping thing isnt my style however hes about the only guitar player i would actually like to meet.

I stopped listening to Van Halen records after 5150 and OU812...I thought 5150 was an excellent album however the follow up album didnt really do it for me and albums after that i didnt really like.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Joe Satriani - hes so technical, so inpiring, everything he writes tell a unique story i could never get tired of listening to Satch.

Peter Frampton - i recently bought the new Frampton instramental album and it has givin me a completly new appreciation for his music.

Eddie Van Halen - this list wouldnt be complete without him. just for what he has done for the guitar. i cant believe that on the guitar magazine list of the top 100 guitarists he is #74. and kurt cobain is #7?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Agreed with Robert 1950 about Jeff Beck. Versatile, technically super-adept, and he follows his own path.

I'd like to add Neil Young because with him, it ain't about tone, it ain't about speed or technical wizardry; it's about passion, about conveying emotion in as transparent and as immediate a way as possible. His electric leads always send me somewhere... huge respect for that man.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Who do you like and *why* (Not just a list of names please).


Bill Frisell : Keeps reinventing himself, writes beautiful simple music, interesting use of effects, great tone (most of the time).

Anthony Wilson : Great tone, tasteful player.

Joe Bonamassa : Amazing player with chops and soul.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

+1000 on Frisell - another iconoclast. Hard to pigeonhole that one.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Maxer said:


> +1000 on Frisell - another iconoclast. Hard to pigeonhole that one.


yeah Bill Frisell - I've heard some of his stuff that's wonderful...others that I'm not too keen on. I kinda like the more ambient soundscapey stuff he does...not so keen on that wobbly chorus he uses a lot of the time though. But yes he's interesting. I like Robin Gutherie and Robert Fripp for that also.


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

J.J Cale - Simple approach to playing and a great songwriting. 

Albert Collins - You always know it is him playing. Digs in deep and plays every note like it matters.

Lindsey Buckingham - Unique style. Plays what is needed for the song and nothing more. You won't notice him unless you really listen.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Aldrich - Because he is one of the best pure rock players out there today.

Dean DeLeo - great note choice, great use of alternate tunings and dissonant notes.

Kee Marcello - because he is so good that he belongs in prison.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lenny Breau - A unique aproach and a borderline savante. Truly inspiring.









David Gilmour - Emotion, emotion, emotion. My favourite in terms of the guitar parts he has written and the songs to which he has contributed.


Steve Morse - How good can one guy be?


Chet Atkins - When you're caled Mister Guitar......


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

*Ian Thornly* Love his work in Big Wreck. He's just one of those players I don't get tired of listening to. He's an excellent song writer ( Listen to Over Emphasizing) He's good with the slide and his solo's have deep down soul and a feeling specific to the song, meaning that they're not the generic solo goes here type. Also, the guy puts so much emotion into both his singing and playing. :bow:

Check this one out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FZ1oquUCUY&feature=related


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

*Tony Iommi*; Sabbath basically made me _want to play_!
*Ritchie Blackmore*; I like the fluidity he has.
and sdsre; 'nuff said.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul Gilbert - great player, songwriter, etc... he's the master o' guitar. Plus he makes guitar fun and challenging. The one guitar player where I love EVERYTHING he's written (at least what I've heard... aka everything that's been released).

Zakk Wylde - keepin' fast pentatonics alive in hard rock music plus he's got mad vibrato. His solo on the "Live at Budokan" DVD was why I stuck with guitar! 

Steve Vai - Tender Surrender... enough said, lol. 

Yngwie Malmsteen and Joe Stump - mad chops, sexy vibrato and rock out neoclassical like it's nothing.


----------



## o_marlin (Dec 20, 2007)

thornley definitely has an excellent feel for the guitar, great tone, unique style.

robert fripp is simply incredible. as is his king crimson bandmates. they are an unbelievable collection of musical talent.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Tony Macalpine: Each of his projects(devil's slingshot , steve vai vai band , planet x , solo, etc..) sound different , and each album sounds different too. He's really technical yet there's a lot of feeling in his songs. He's the guitar hero I look up to the most.

Euroboy(from turbonegro): Just a great rock guitarist. Love his lead playing , and he's really good live too. Probably not at the same level as others in this thread , but I think Turbonegro is pure genius and often underrated(having several albums on which every single song is great is something very few band succed to do in my opinion)


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Neil Young

yeah he's sloppy (but so am I!). he is no technical genius on electric, but every note has power and soul.

He IS a genius on acoustic though and of course he's written so many classic songs and has been able to maintain his integrity for 40+ years, that the man gets my highest respect.

(Just one concert and everyone will have a newfound respect for neil. 

:smilie_flagge17:

Oh yeah, Andy Summers is my favorite under appreciated genius guitarist....


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Agreed with Robert 1950 about Jeff Beck. Versatile, technically super-adept, and he follows his own path.
> 
> I'd like to add Neil Young because with him, it ain't about tone, it ain't about speed or technical wizardry; it's about passion, about conveying emotion in as transparent and as immediate a way as possible. His electric leads always send me somewhere... huge respect for that man.


It's my understanding that it's ALL about tone for that man. He's one of the best in my books to, regardless.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Any of the 50s country guitarists not named Atkins because they're just as talented and tasteful as the guitarists that followed them and rarely get the affection.

Joe Maphis
Merle Travis
Speedy West/Jimmy Bryant
etc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oIw_ukvtKc

Vintage Larry Collins, because he exhibited more energy in one song than most white guitarists do in their whole lifetime:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0PtU4fS8wQ

Jason Becker, because his technique is mindboggling:
** WARNING - The following video contains a grown man wearing spandex **
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqE_q3kFUM

Peter Green, because he gets overshadowed by Clapton, Page and Beck and he might be more soulful at playing the blues than any of them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31N4mCS6Tu8

Leo Nocentelli, because it's funk, and it's not James Brown:
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYPTsPHXZUY&feature=related"][URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOm8Cn8A-uY&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOm8Cn8A-uY&feature=related[/URL][/URL]


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

If I had to pick one - for me, it's David Gilmour. His solos "sing" to me in a way that makes it seem like it's his own voice coming through the instrument. And I love the way he can play an entire phrase just by bending one note. The opening guitar part to "Shine on you Crazy Diamond" still gives me goosebumps even after hearing it several hundred times. And I never get tired of hearing the flury of solos in "Dogs" from the Animals album.

However, I don't think he's been able to recapture the songwriting magic that he shared when working with Roger Waters.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Neil Young
> 
> yeah he's sloppy (but so am I!). he is no technical genius on electric, but every note has power and soul.
> 
> ...


I think Neil is a genius on electric too...his ability to manipulate feedback in a musical way in unparalled IMO.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Any love for Buckethead here?

You've gotta respect a guy that can play like he does while wearing a mask over his face. Must not be able to see for shit! :rockon2:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Joe Maphis
> Merle Travis
> Speedy West/Jimmy Bryant
> etc.


speedy west is insanely good. i mean, you just won't realize until you try and cop his licks, and it just doesn't happen, no matter how hard you try. definitely belongs on any "must listen" list.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

How about Steve Howe from Yes.The guy can play any style of music.Check out his fingerpicking on the clap.If you can find a CD called "not necessarily acoustic" grab it.It showcases his fingerpicking technique.

Here's a vid of him playing 2 classic Yes tracks Clap and the spanish classical Mood for a day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ZmIFR4Sc0&feature=related


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Jeff Healey - simply amazing player who deserves recognition.
Tommy Emmanuel - there is a reason Steve Vai calls him one of the best in the world!

Dave Hole - awesome slide player, for those who haven't heard of him owe it to check him out!


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

Fred Frith.

This guy just takes the guitar and its sounds far beyond what anybody else has done so far.

Great innovator, and way ahead of its time.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Stephen Stills...Neil Young's alter ego...plays finger style delta blues piano licks on acoustic and electric...rocks out with the best of them... sublime tone (check out some Buffalo Springfield for Steve's early distortion and sustain, or his incredible tones in CSN&Y). Master of wonderful tunings. Hendrix called him the best white blues guitarist of the day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

skydigger said:


> Neil Young
> 
> yeah he's sloppy (but so am I!). he is no technical genius on electric, but every note has power and soul.
> 
> ...


Agreed--he is certainly underrated on acoustic. And his electric style & tone have certainly influenced me.

Also Jeff Beck--whose been covered before.
Christopher Parkening--excellent classical guitarist--beautiful tone and technique. An example of great technique that has feeling--in fact the feeling is enhanced by the technique.

Glenn Kaiser--his Glenn Kaiser Band stuff are full of what I call--honest guitar.
He plays like he means it. Too many guitarists don't.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Luther Perkins: Simply because everything he played sounds so damn easy to play. 
But its not. 
He could repeat every song from memory exactly like the studio recording.
Impressive to me in the same way that a famous painter related was the hardest thing on earth to draw. A perfect circle.
Eric


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> Iconoclast:
> a destroyer of images used in religious worship
> someone who attacks cherished ideas or traditional institutions
> Are you sure that's the right word for Frisell????


Yeah... definition two sounds good to me, Paul. But it's a soft, subtle attack. Sneaky that way.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Two purveyors of tone that deserve mention:

Steve Kimock









Trey Anastasio









Both could be accused of "noodling" a bit too much, but *MAN* when these guys are "on" they're outta this world.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

*Jason Martin* of *Starflyer 59*. I listened to them back in highschool just over 10 years ago, and have recently gotten back into them. Of course, it is only the raw "wall of Guitar" sound of the first few albums that I really love. Things went too light and pop after about 1998.
But back then I was blown away by how much of an "anti-shredder" he was; but still very much a guitar soloist. There was so much power and emotion behind every chord or note for me. 
Nowadays I can't get enough of his style of guitar playing with loads of reverb, feedback, and vibrato arm adding so much edge to the songs. 
..a note bent out of tune....building feedback....released into a full wall of distortion; all this juxtaposed with overly soft but well thought out lyrics.
Here's a random example from the proper era of that band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drLM-L78DHg&feature=related

...hahaha; and no showmanship whatsoever. I think he hated playing live.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nigel Tufnel. Because he has guitars that have never been touched and his amps go to 11 !!!


...


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

My two cents worth on my first post.

Randy California from Spirit especialy on the twelve dreams of Dr. Sardonicu (sp)
and Kenny Burrel on Midnight Blue. 

Everyone else I like has already been mentioned.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I made a comment on my most overrated ,but now i gotta make a comment on blues guitarists, saying stuff like ohhh its got no soul ,or real players don't shred ,or because his sound has gain he can't play real blues(whats that anyways?,isn't blues about expression?) Just because a guitarist doesn't play strats and fender amps ,doesn't mean the guy's got no soul in his playing.
It's not all blues guys that say this ,but I've heard it from alot! cheers! (My two cents!):rockon:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well....i'm not gonna be very original, but since i started playing guitar i had to favorite players, Randy Road, and Dave Murray from Iron Maiden.

Why randy!..well, first thing that comes to mind was his sound, he had this new original metal sound that you could'nt miss, and his riff style was as original also, and to see so much sound come from such a tiny dude was insane. 

Why Dave?, simple, fluidity, if you have seen that dude play, it always looks SO EASY, it's like his finguers are made of butter and it's just flowing on the neck, and those crazy faces he makes when he's doing a solo, just funny as hell. Dave and Adrien are the fathers of Harmonie in metal and it pushed metal to a new level realy.


----------



## 2Three (May 14, 2008)

Tony Rombola from Godsmack. He's very underrated, IMO. His playing has a great tone, the riffs are powerful, yet smooth & catchy, and the solo's have a bit of a melodic, bluesy feel to them.


----------



## kebbs (May 15, 2008)

Mike Oldfield. I don't particularly want to (or can) sound like him, but his tone and expression is more than unique and incredibly expressive. Ommadawn (1975)I: solo toward the end of Part I is a perfect example of his amazing technique. And many more.

Cheers.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, it's Brian May, closely followed by Rory Gallagher, closely followed by David Gilmour-why? For all of them, I would love to be able to get the sound and the passion that they all get in their own ways.
-Mikey


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

David Gilmour - He has so much feel in all his solos. They're so darn emotional


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> *Rory Gallagher* - fluid and soulful. His skiffle background shows through even when he's playing acoustic slide blues. My favourite slide player - I've tried on and off for decades to get that feel and I can't get anywhere near it.
> Here's his last TV session - he was pretty sick here I think: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFdR388vxQ
> Music was in his blood.
> Here he is at the Isle of Wight just before Taste disbanded: http://youtube.com/watch?v=7CZNuTeq9hs
> ...


I am with you all the way on Rory Gallagher, and Paul Kossoff has my favorite Les Paul tone and style of all time!


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

kebbs said:


> Mike Oldfield. I don't particularly want to (or can) sound like him, but his tone and expression is more than unique and incredibly expressive. Ommadawn (1975)I: solo toward the end of Part I is a perfect example of his amazing technique. And many more.
> 
> Cheers.



I'm with you on Oldfeild,he has a weird tenique as well ,he fingerpicks but doesn't use his thumb,haven't seen anyone else play that way.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

George Lynch because he is very unique, has awsome tone, has awsome vibrato, plus he was the only guitarist that as a player scared Randy Rhoads. Van halen did not worry Randy at all... LOL


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

SCARED Randy Rhoads? WHere did you hear that? I kno that George was pegged to replace Randy in the Ozzy Osbourne band and was brought along with Brad Gillis for quite a while...George couldnt get it together and was punted.

Never heard anything about Rhoads being scared of anyone. He didnt seem like a jock sort of player. 

I'd like to see some sort of reference for this one.


----------



## KneeDeep89 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ian Thornley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsEPeh2xpD8

nuff said


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

3 very differents players here:

1st: Mikael Åkerfeldt from Opeth -> His acoustic works on every albums is just fantastic. He's very technical but his music really sings! He's a great singer too!

2nd: John Mayer -> Wonderful tone and a great player. Some may not like the "pop" side of his music, but he really plays with a "blues soul"! His acoutic playing is great too.

3rd: Feist: Watching this girl play is just sexy. She may not be technical, but who really cares?....I dont'!!! (I never was into technical player anyway....) Plus she's canadian!:smilie_flagge17: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj1w0vxCC2w


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Steve Stevens is one of the best players IMHO pure and natural player no cliche's in his playing that I have heard on his solo stuff or Billy Idol.

Latest solo samples from Steve Stevens check it out, I bought it and it is awesome!
http://www.magnacarta.net/stevestevens/street.html


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> SCARED Randy Rhoads? WHere did you hear that? I kno that George was pegged to replace Randy in the Ozzy Osbourne band and was brought along with Brad Gillis for quite a while...George couldnt get it together and was punted.
> 
> Never heard anything about Rhoads being scared of anyone. He didnt seem like a jock sort of player.
> 
> I'd like to see some sort of reference for this one.


George was not punted from Randy's Mom's school... he got to busy is all. He was doing quite well for a while there.

As for Randy being scared of George... it's meant from a guitar playing standpoint not a physical or aggressive stand point.

There have been two very good interviews in that last year or so with Randy's best friend from his youth. In those interviews he quoted Randy. Something similar to saying no other guitar player worried him notably Randy was refferring to Van Halen... he said that only one player scared him and that was George Lynch. That is not where George got the nick name Mr Scary thats a different story.

You can find the interview in Guitar World and the now defunct Guitar One. 
It's a great interview. Another part of the story describes a fight where Kelly almost shot Randy and Randy in a rage dug his long thumbnail into his friends forehead, cutting him and breaking off the thumbnail. He still has the thumbnail.

I find it very cool that Randy had a great respect for George as Randy was my first true "Guitar Hero". After he died a friend pointed me to Dokken and George Lynch.

So there you have it I've qualified my statement and I'm pretty sure you will find atleast one other person on hear thats read the same article.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> George was not punted from Randy's Mom's school... he got to busy is all. He was doing quite well for a while there.
> 
> As for Randy being scared of George... it's meant from a guitar playing standpoint not a physical or aggressive stand point.
> 
> ...


In the June 2008 guitar world mag. "dear guitar hero" article- George Lynch responds to a question asking if he took over for Randy at Musonia school of music. (where Randy was teaching at the time)
George said that he was up for the Ozzy gig 3 different times.
One of the 3 times was when Randy got the gig.
Apparently Ozzy prefered Randy over George. (unless there were other mitigating factors at work)
I found that somewhat interesting.
Eric


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Remember that Randy himself said in an interview that Ozzy never even heard him play, he just tuned up and was hired... Ozzy was a drunken, drugged up wreck at the time... Randy clicked with him plus Ozzy was going on the words of others... namely Dana Strum.

I find that rather interesting... 

I also find it interesting that with all the Ozzy Osbourne media coverage with the Osbourns and all the spin off stuff that you never hear mention of Jake.
Interestingly enough Jake beat out George for the Ozzy gig too... just the same there were many many guitarists trying for that gig... which means many many got turned down. If I remember correctly John Sykes was another that got turned down.

In any event Lynch is still very relavent today and is releasing a new album with the group "Souls of We".

cheers
craig


----------



## Matthew-91 (May 20, 2008)

Eric Johnson, he has great riffs..


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Amen to Jeff Beck*

I am listening to Jeff Beck - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat / Brush With the Blues on YouTube and reading The Canadian Guitar Forum...don't get no better!



Robert1950 said:


> There are lot. Let me just pick one out of the air,... ...Jeff Beck.
> 
> Anytime in his life, he could have hooked up with a bunch of guys to form a super group, but he didn't. He developed his own unique sound, and kept changing, experimenting and evolving. You look at Truth, and then a few years along, Blow by Blow, then a few more later Guitar Shop. Jeff Beck still does what Jeff Beck wants to do. Half way through his career, he discards the pick and starts playing with his fingers. Whether he was playing an Esquire, an Oxblood Les Paul or a Strat (they all sounded different), you always knew it was Jeff Beck - that JB Sound.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I am listening to Jeff Beck - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat / Brush With the Blues on YouTube and reading The Canadian Guitar Forum...don't get no better!


I love Goodbye Pork Pie Hat, I have a transcription to it, and have picked up some tricks from it, but I can't play it anywhere near as well as he can.


----------



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

For me some of the players that really affected me are:

Slash: this guy is my favourite, I love how he just seems so natural on stage with the guitar in his hands, but he doesn't use alot of effects, he always had a very strong tone, and I always found his solos fit the music I find some players tend to make their own song during their solos and it doesn't fit the music. I can listen to the solo from "Don't Cry" over and over its just such a touching solo.

Izzy Stradlin: He always had such a simple style of playing and laid back attitude in a band that was such hi-paced, I also loved how he brought a hippie element to the notorious Guns N' Roses.

Mick Mars: Not the most technical guy or the flashiest but I have to show him my respects for playing guitar for so many years and the guy can hardly stand still. Always was a source of inspiration for when I found something to be to tough.

These three guys are obviously biased because I love their bands but they are all guitarists that influenced me.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Dick Dale, without him there would be no LOUD amps and no "metal"


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you could say the same about Link Ray.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Some of my favourites:

Paul Kossoff - amazing vibrato, unique chord voicings
Leslie West - amazing vibrato, melodic soloing
Joe Walsh - plays for the song, extremely tasteful, funnier than hell

Jim


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

*favs*

Trey Anastasio - because he is a modern-day guitar God. His improvisational approach combined with his virtuosic ability make him nearly untouchable.

This is Phish playing Divided Sky from 1994
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjg4IaFqTIA

Warren Haynes - He has made my mind melt on numerous occasions. Nobody can play the Southern blues like him.

Here he is talking about his new Signature Les Paul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bNa0Jjxp0

John Scofield - He has melded jazz/blues and funk in a way that has made him a legend. His chorus pedal/Rat distortion combo is his signature sound, you can hear him a mile away. Technically perfect.

Here's him and John Mayer jamming
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gkTF-vZ_bM


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Robben Ford - the ultimate in tasteful playing, combining blues, funk, jazz, rock
Tommy Emmanuel - virtuoso and versatile acoustic player
Gary Moore - emotive, chops galore - check out this clip (longish but worth it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWp-Mazmf88


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Healey, for so many reasons. First of all he had the most wicked vibrato I have ever heard. Second, he played with such warmth, energy and intensity. Third, he had a huge knowledge and memory for songs, styles...such a huge array of influences; his later playing, in particular, really became a hybrid of many different styles and influences, and later in life his blues and jazz playing became more alike.

He was a gorgeous, very intelligent player who could also play from the GUT.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Did I already mention Lowell George here? If not, Lowell George. No reason other than any reason you can think of.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Winter,... BECAUSE!!!


----------

